# الانظمة الهيدروليكية في الطائرة



## جنان حمزة (20 سبتمبر 2013)

الأنظمة الهيدروليكية فى الطائرة هي المسئولة عن تحريك أجزاء كبيرة من الطائرة مثل الذيل ، عدة الهبوط الفلابس....إلخ، و سائل الهيدروليك هو عبارة عن زيت مخصوص للقوة ويتحمل درجات ضغط عاليه جدا دون أن يتبخر أو يسخن، لونه أحمر ورائحته نفاذة، وملمسه يلهب الأيدي، وحارق عند ملامسته للعيون أو الجلد الحساس. نظام الهيدروليك مقسم إلى أكثر من نظام، متعدد تحمل مسميات باختلاف أنواع الطائرات، وكل نظام منفصل تماما عن الآخر، ويغذي الأجزاء المتحركة (المضخات، والمحركات) أكثر من نظام للحماية في حال فشل أحد أنظمة الهيدروليك أو تعطل فيقوم النظام الآخر بأداء المهمة.



مكونات الأنظمة الهيدروليكية بالطائرة

مضخات مدارة بمحرك
Engine Driven Pump EDP

يوجد على كل محرك مضخة توليد قوة هيدروليكية، تقع أسفل المحرك، وعند بدء دوران المحرك تعمل هذه المضخة على توليد قوة هيدروليكية فورا وبالإمكان التحكم بها من خلال زر في قمرة القيادة لتشغيلها أو فصلها حسب الحاجة، وهذه المضخات لها حماية حرارية من خلال حساس حراري يقوم بإرسال إشارة تحذير إلى القمرة، وفى حال عدم تصرف الطيار يقوم بفصلها أليا عند وصول الحرارة داخل المضخة إلى 124°م درجه سليزيوس. وأيضا لهذه المضخات حماية ضغط من خلال قياس فارق الضغط "Differential Pressure" و باتباع نفس أسلوب التحذير للطيار لإجراء اللازم أو تفصل تلقائيا.

مضخات هيدروليكية تدار بالهواء


Air Driven Hydraulic Pump ADP

وتوجد عادة أعلى المحرك، وتستخدم الهواء القادم من المحرك لتحريكها ومن ثم ضغط سائل الهيدروليك لتوليد الطاقة الهيدروليكية، ويتم التحكم بها من خلال زر موجود بقمرة القيادة في الطائرة، ولها نظام حماية للحرارة واختلاف الضغط وذلك لحمايتها من التلف حال حدوث أي خلل.

مضخات هيدروليكية تدار كهربائيا
Electric Hydraulic Pumps

وتوجد في مقصورة الآلات "HYD SERVICE Center" أو في صندوق العجلات، وهى عبارة عن محرك يدار بالكهرباء يحرك مضخة الهيدروليك فيولد قوه هيدروليكية ويتحكم بها من خلال أزرار في قمرة قيادة الطائرة، وله نظام حماية للحرارة وفرق الضغط مثل المضخات السابقة.

عنفة هيدروليك الطوارئ
RAT ...Ram Air Turbine

وتقع أسفل ا لجناح وتنزل للطوارئ، وهى عبارة عن مروحة كبيرة تدار بالهواء الطلق الذي يمر أسفل الجناح فيولد دورانها حركة ميكانيكية، تدير مضخة الهيدروليك فتولد الطاقة الهيدروليكية، وتستخدم عند فشل المضخات السابقة أو معظمها حسب حالة الطوارئ التي يقررها الطيار.

خزانات حفظ زيت الهيدروليك
Hydraulic Reservoir

تقع في صندوق العجلات وأماكن أخرى، ويوضع بها زيت الهيدروليك، ويجب أن لا ينقص عن معيار معين، كما يوجد حساس قياس "Quantity Transmitter" يرسل إشارة إلى عداد قياس الكميه في القمرة. أيضا يوجد عليه حساس للحرارة، وأخر لقياس الضغط تبعث إشاراتها إلى مصابيح التحذير وعداد قياس الضغط.

المصفيات (الفلاتر)
Filters

يوجد نوعين من الفلاتر بالنظام: الأول يقع بعد مضخة الضغط، والثاني فلتر الزيت الراجع "Case Drain Filter" وتقع قبل الخزان، وفائدة الفلاتر تنقية الزيت من الشوائب لحماية المضخات والمحركات وأيضا للاستدلال على صلاحية مضخات الهيدروليك، خاصة عند ارتفاع الحرارة والأعطال، فإذا وجدت برادة حديدية في الفلتر فذلك يدل على أن المضخات حدث لها عطل وتحللت بسبب الاحتكاك.


تتكون الدائرة الهيدروليكية بأى نظام ميكانيكى عامةمن

1-pump
2-tanks
3-pipeline
4-valves
5-motor
6-oil
7-filter
وبالنسبة للمضخة الهيدروليكية تكون من نوع ال gear pump وهذه المضخة لها عدادات خاصة بالضغط ودرجة الحرارة وذلك لحماية النظام الهديدروليكى من اى خطر
وفى بعض الأنظمة الهيدروليكية يوجد فصل أتوماتيكى للنظام فى حالة ارتفاع الضغط ودرجة الحرارة عن طريق sensors
أما بالنسبة لتانك الزيت يوجد عليه بيان زجاجى لمعرفة مستوى الزيت غير ذلك من عدادات الحرارة والضغط ويلزم معاينة مستمرة لمستوى الزيت حيث يوجد غطاء بتانك الزيت لاجراء التزويد كما ان تانك الزيت لا بد ان يكون موصل بدائرة تبريد للزيت عن طريق مروره فى piping tubes,وهى عبارة عن دائرة مغلقة وذلك لتبريد الزيت لان ارتفاع درجة حرارته ستؤثر على لزوجته حيث سيصبح أخف وهذا يمثل ضرر كبير بالنسبة للمضخة وينتج عنه تآكل التروس واذا حدث ذلك يحدث انخفاض فى ضغط النظام ويحدث ما يسمىreverse flowللزيت
ويتضح ذلك من خلال الفحص الدورى للفلاتر حيث نشاهد ترسبات بالفلتر عند الخارج من الطلمبة وأحب أن أضيف ان بعض الأنظمة بها heaters وذلك لتسخين الزيت فى الأجواء الباردة جدا .


----------



## م/مشعل محمد (23 سبتمبر 2013)

نشكركم على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## سامح الفيومى (6 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع مهم ومفيد لجميع مهندسين الطيران قرأته بالتفصيل


----------

